# Weather Man Sucks!



## Whitewheelin (Oct 12, 2008)

So i broke my collar bone and 2 ribs 8 weeks ago and while i have been off work i have been hoping for snow so i can go plowing. And for about the last month the weather network has been calling for a good dump of snow of a max of 12 inches. Although each time you check the web site it gets pushed back a day back a day back another day. So needless to say its kinda starting to pissing me off. For the past couple days its been calling for it to come this tuesday. which im not getting my hopes up for but im just wondering if anyone out there has idiot weather people getting your hopes up but then screwing you over.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

they all suck...theyve way overhyped our last few storms, also being the only snow were had since early january. i just hate winter at this point, want it to hit us or just end already. the bigger question though is what did you do to yourself?


----------



## Whitewheelin (Oct 12, 2008)

ya so as of this morning it started out as 12 inches of snow tomorrow then it changed to about 3 inches now its back to about 13 inches. If it finally snows it snows then it can all end as far as im concerned and spring can start.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

there predicting anywhere from 2-14 inches in min damn i could do their job


----------

